# Billing Coding Specialist



## dcas76 (Mar 6, 2013)

General Summary of Duties:

Billing & Coding for our Pain Management Center using our internal software
Setting up insurance plans within our software
Determining fees to be charged at time of service based on patient insurance plans
Performing insurance verification & obtaining authorization for specific services
Posting charges & payments, submitting & sending claims
Working with the Revenue Cycle Management to identify & resolve issues related to billing, coding
and the billing system and process flow.
Interfacing with clinic staff on billing & coding issues.
Interfacing with patients on billing questions via the phone and during visits at the Center.
Billing Attorneys, self-pay patients, and workers compensation patients
Assisting front office specialist with answering the phones and check in/check out duties.
Preparing & generating statements for collections & rejected claims file
Corresponding with workers compensation adjusters re: workers compensation patients
Assist with Credentialing
Perform other duties as required
Maintaining knowledge of coding changes and updates

Minimum Qualifications      
•    CPC Certification or equivalent
•    2+ years of experience in medical billing
•    Pain Management billing experience is a plus

Required Skills           
•     Knowledge of insurance payers, insurance verification, the AR/revenue billing lifecycle and appealing denied claims. Excellent Computer skills - expertise in MS word suite including Word, Excel and PowerPoint. Preferred experience in using one or more Practice Management Systems/Billing Software. Working knowledge of billing & coding regulations, insurance coverage limitations worker's compensation and managed care protocols preferred.  Have & maintain a current and up to date Certification as a biller/coder. High School diploma or equivalent, prior health care experience and /or training from an accredited Allied Health School. Have patient contact work in a medical practice. Be able to operate a computer and type 40 words per minute with accuracy Ability to do research and investigation & Internet savvy. 

You May Submit your resume at
shaw.steph11@gmail.com
or fax it 404-355-2785 attention: Billing/ Coding Specialist Position.

Thanks.


----------



## Franni  (Mar 8, 2013)

*looking for work*

Sent my resume to email 
Looking for remote work


----------



## KScoderTN (Mar 14, 2013)

Could you please mention the location of this company?
Thank you


----------

